# geo fencing lowrance



## djac (25. Oktober 2010)

Das "geo fencing" bei Lowrance HDS Geräten wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Software "feature", welches verhindert, daß in den USA gekaufte Geräte in Europa funktionieren. Bisher funktionierten allerdings solche Geräte in Europa einwandfrei. Das scheint mittlerweile aber nicht der Fall zu sein, wie folgendes Video von Youtube zeigt (ist leider auf französisch, aber trotzdem verständlich):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWtFzv2s-mg

Was ist jetzt mit den zuvor in den USA gekauften Geräten? Müssen ihre Besitzer nach dem nächsten Softwareupdate befürchten, sich das "geo fencing" einzufangen?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Ich bin da insofern betroffen, als dass ich mein HDS 7 aus den USA importiert habe.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass bei den "älteren" Geräten ohne ein Update das Geo-Fencing nicht aktiviert werden kann. 
Für mich heißt das vorerst, kein Update durchzuführen bevor die Sachlage klar ist. 
Was wohl aber erst geschehen wird, wenn ein anderer HDS-Besitzer aus Unwissenheit (oder Leichtsinn) sein USA-Gerät geupdated hat.
Außerdem ist nun wohl dringend von einem Kauf in den USA abzuraten.
Ob solcher Geschäftspraktiken seitens Lowrance verbleibe ich mit kopfschüttelnden Grüßen #d


----------



## Pilkerknecht (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Moin Moin

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann sich doch das derzeitige Update auf dem Rechner sichern und sobald das Geo fencing zuschlägt, wird das HDS auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und das gespeicherte Update draufgezogen. Sollte meiner Meinung nach problemlos funktionieren.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Loup de mer (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Habe eben einen Link von Lowrance gefunden, in dem zum Thema Stellung genommen wird.


----------



## martinp (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Wäre echt interessant ob das Gesetzlich Rechtens ist was die da machen?
Ist echt zum |motz:, sollten lieber mal froh sein das man sich kein Humminbird holt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Im Prinzip sollten wirklich alle die ´n Arsxx in der Hose haben auf andere Anbieter/ Hersteller wechseln..... nur so würden die eventuell mal "den Schuß" hören.

Markenfetischisten, die unbedingt ein HDS haben wollen und die Firma Lowrance nicht unnötig stopfen wollen kaufen im UK. 
Dort sind die Preise zwar nicht ganz so niedrig wie in den Staaten- aber auch dort kann der eine oder andere Schein gespart werden!

Der Zoll und Mwst. entfallen auch- EU!!!


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*



Pilkerknecht schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann sich doch das derzeitige Update auf dem Rechner sichern und sobald das Geo fencing zuschlägt, wird das HDS auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und das gespeicherte Update draufgezogen. Sollte meiner Meinung nach problemlos funktionieren.
> 
> LG Pilkerknecht


 

Gibt nur ein Problem:

Wenn Du beim HDS die Werkseinstellung wiederherstellst, kriegst Du damit KEINE Updates weg!!! Die bereits installierten Updates bleiben auf dem Gerät, egal, was Du anstellst.

Ich habe es damals nämlich probiert, als die Schwarze Grundlinie mit dem Update in eine weiße gewechselt wurde. Mir hat die schwarze besser gefallen ud darum wollte ich das Update wieder raus haben: Keine Chance!!!

@ martinp:

Das ist rechtlich schon in Ordnung. Ein Hersteller kann selbst bestimmen, wo er seine Ware verkauft. Und die USA-Geräte sind nunmal nicht für den Europäischen Markt bestimmt und das ist auch allgemein bekannt. Wenn Du ein amerikanisches Auto kaufst, hast Du auch keinen Anspruch darauf, dass km/h auf dem Tacho stehen...da steht Meilen aufm Tacho! |kopfkrat


----------



## Holger15 (1. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Trotzdem ,muß es Weltweit funktionieren.

Alles andere, ist ein Reklamationsgrund!
Oder dürfen die Amis nur im .von Lowrance vorgegebenem Gebiet Boot fahren? #c


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

Hallo,
mir geht die ganze Sache zwar so ziemlich am Gesäß vorbei, da ich lieber angle als stehts auf mein aktuellst geuptdatetes Echolot zu starren.....
Aber: Wenn ein Hersteller ein Gerät verkauft und drauf hinweist, das es für einen bestimmten Bereich unseres Planeten funzt, ist das erstmal ein fairer Hinweis. Es ist ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu anderen Geräten. Damit kann ich das dann kaufen - oder eben nicht.
Und die 3einhalb Amis, die mal über die Grenze segeln wollen, können auch lesen und sich entweder ein anderes oder zwei Geräte kaufen.
Letztendlich maulen doch nun nur die Selbstimporteure, die von ihrer eigenen Schlauheit eingeholt wurden. Spart euch die Updates und eure Geräte werden funktionieren - oder eben nicht!
Petri


----------



## Farsundklaus (2. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*



Holger15 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ,muß es Weltweit funktionieren.
> 
> Alles andere, ist ein Reklamationsgrund!
> Oder dürfen die Amis nur im .von Lowrance vorgegebenem Gebiet Boot fahren? #c


 
Diese Geräte sind zum Navigieren nicht zugelassen also ist es egal ob jemand einen Gebietsschutz macht oder nicht.


----------



## Kampfknödel (8. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*

...und ich wollte mir tatsächlich so ein Drecksgerät zulegen.

Nee - solln die meinetwegen n Hamsterkäfig draus machen. Das ist definitiv ein Schlag ins Gesicht der europäischen Interessenten.
Es geht hier Einzigst und Allein darum, den europäischen Consumer zu "melken".

Pfui - so geht man nicht mit Kunden um! Ich hätt da Einiges auf der Zunge - nur würde mich das gerade meine Registrierung kosten.

Tschüss Lowrance!


M.f.G.

René


----------



## Farsundklaus (10. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> ...und ich wollte mir tatsächlich so ein Drecksgerät zulegen.
> 
> Nee - solln die meinetwegen n Hamsterkäfig draus machen. Das ist definitiv ein Schlag ins Gesicht der europäischen Interessenten.
> Es geht hier Einzigst und Allein darum, den europäischen Consumer zu "melken".
> ...


 
Ist doch dummes Zeugs was du schreibst. Vergleiche doch mal die Preise auf dem Markt und du wirst sehen die anderen Anbieter mit vergleichbaren Geräten sind nicht billiger. Gebietsschutz haben viele Firmen wenn du die alle meiden willst wirst du bald in einer Höhle wohnen.
Ich habe mittlerweile 3 HDS Geräte aus D eins ist mir jetzt kaputt gegangen und es wurde kostenfrei zur Reperatur abgeholt. Ich kann nur aus meiner Sicht sagen die HDS Teile sind das Beste was der Markt bietet.


----------



## martinp (10. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus meiner Sicht sagen die HDS Teile sind das Beste was der Markt bietet.


 
Da stimme ich zu 100% zu aber trotz allem ist die Marktstrategie (US vs. EU)
die Lowrance damit betreibt meines Erachtens echt *nicht* in Ordnung.


----------



## Farsundklaus (10. November 2010)

*AW: geo fencing lowrance*



martinp schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu 100% zu aber trotz allem ist die Marktstrategie (US vs. EU)
> die Lowrance damit betreibt meines Erachtens echt *nicht* in Ordnung.


 

Da gebe ich dir Recht aber es nicht die einzige Firma die das macht. Wenn ich Auto oder Bootspreise vergleiche komme ich bei den Amis auch billiger aber ich kann den Ami Firmen  keinen Vorwurf machen weil die Autos nicht der EU Norm entsprechen oder die Boote keine CE Zulassung haben.


----------

